# Circuito multiplicador de la frecuencia de la red eléctrica



## Joramar (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola,

He estado trabajando en un circuito que me divida el periodo de la red eléctrica (50Hz) en un determinado múltiplo, el máximo sería 48. Esto es lo mismo que pedir un múltiplo de la frecuencia en fase con la señal original.

Para ello he procedido a montar un circuito de detección de paso por cero para transformar la señal de la red eléctrica en una onda cuadrada. El circuito está extraído de la hoja de aplicaciones del LM139.

A continuación esta señal se inyecta en el PLL *CD4046*. La frecuencia del VCO se ajusta a través del potenciómetro de 20k.

El filtro de entrada del VCO está sacado del siguiente link http://html.rincondelvago.com/sistemas-de-control.html que es básicamente lo que yo pretendo.

El divisor de frecuencia se consigue a través del contador *CD4040*. En el dibujo adjunto lo he conectado al pin 3, lo cual sería un divisor por 32 o lo que es lo mismo, una frecuencia de salida de 50Hzx32=1.6kHz.

La tensión de alimentación de todo el circuito es de 12V a través de un 7812.

El caso es que no consigo en ningún caso la frecuencia deseada. El circuito de paso por cero funciona perfectamente pero parece que no hay ningún tipo de realimentación en el PLL y éste oscila a un frecuencia libre.

He realizado múltiples pruebas, incluso cambiar el integrado CD4046 pero con el mismo resultado.

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Para qué sirve este circuito ?. Salu2


----------



## Joramar (Jul 29, 2009)

El objetivo es disparar semiconductores de potencia con un desfase fijo de la red.

El circuito debería dar una señal cuadrada en fase con la red eléctrica y de frecuencia un múltiplo de la misma (50x32=1.6kHz)


----------



## pepilve (Jul 29, 2009)

con el pin 12 del cd4046 que hiciste? determina el offset de frecuencia del VCO. Si lo dejaste al aire proba poniendo una resistencia grande a comun tipo 470Kohm. 
Suerte y saludos


----------



## Joramar (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola,

He añadido una resistencia de 1M al pin 12 y efectivamente me ha controlado el offset.

Dejándolo en circuito abierto aseguramos que el la respuesta del VCO es una recta que pasa por el origen.

Esto es suficiente para mis propósitos.

Lo que he observado es que la salida del comparador II (pin 13) tiende a irse siempre a saturar a V+


¿Pasará algo con este comparador? Como está controlado por flancos, igual necesito filtrar las señales...


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Joramar: Bien, pero aparte de darte un dolor de cabeza para que funcione, qué aplicacion práctica tiene el circuito ?. Saludos.


----------

